# The Long Road to Freedom



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

Today my passport was endorsed with a Permanent Residence Permit, after just on 10 months waiting period. This is incredibly fast, I was expecting up to 18 months. I applied in May 2012, not long at all. 'Twas a nice surprise when HA phoned on Monday to say I had been approved for PR. 

However the whole process of maintaining status in South Africa has been a long road to freedom to borrow a phrase from Madiba. 3 visitor permits and two work permits in just under five years, all while i have been married to a South African citizen. I have been through scary times wondering if i will be deported and received a whole lot of advice (more bad than good) but I have made it. Perhaps HA was getting sick of seeing my name all the time. I am thankful that my vocational skills are on the top of the import list. 

To my fellow expatters and particularly those waiting or wondering whether it will ever come through, dont give up. I will be praying for you.


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

Oz_Child said:


> Today my passport was endorsed with a Permanent Residence Permit, after just on 10 months waiting period.


 Congratulations!!! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Jujube (Sep 12, 2011)

Congratulations indeed!

Just for our own information, what are the next steps for you? grab the permit, stamp your passport, apply for ID?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Oz_Child said:


> Today my passport was endorsed with a Permanent Residence Permit, after just on 10 months waiting period. This is incredibly fast, I was expecting up to 18 months. I applied in May 2012, not long at all. 'Twas a nice surprise when HA phoned on Monday to say I had been approved for PR.
> 
> However the whole process of maintaining status in South Africa has been a long road to freedom to borrow a phrase from Madiba. 3 visitor permits and two work permits in just under five years, all while i have been married to a South African citizen. I have been through scary times wondering if i will be deported and received a whole lot of advice (more bad than good) but I have made it. Perhaps HA was getting sick of seeing my name all the time. I am thankful that my vocational skills are on the top of the import list.
> 
> To my fellow expatters and particularly those waiting or wondering whether it will ever come through, dont give up. I will be praying for you.


Congratulations:clap2: Always great to hear of success stories such as this one. Really pleased for you


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Oz_Child said:


> Today my passport was endorsed with a Permanent Residence Permit, after just on 10 months waiting period. This is incredibly fast, I was expecting up to 18 months. I applied in May 2012, not long at all. 'Twas a nice surprise when HA phoned on Monday to say I had been approved for PR.
> 
> However the whole process of maintaining status in South Africa has been a long road to freedom to borrow a phrase from Madiba. 3 visitor permits and two work permits in just under five years, all while i have been married to a South African citizen. I have been through scary times wondering if i will be deported and received a whole lot of advice (more bad than good) but I have made it. Perhaps HA was getting sick of seeing my name all the time. I am thankful that my vocational skills are on the top of the import list.
> 
> To my fellow expatters and particularly those waiting or wondering whether it will ever come through, dont give up. I will be praying for you.


:clap2::clap2: Congratulations :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

Jujube said:


> Congratulations indeed!
> 
> Just for our own information, what are the next steps for you? grab the permit, stamp your passport, apply for ID?


My passport was stamped while I waited. Next step is for HA Pretoria to acknowledge that I have accepted Permanent Residency by arriving in the country. Since I am already here this is simply just faxing a couple of forms to HA Pretoria and then waiting for them to update the system. Once this is completed (was told it will take one week), I can apply for my SA ID.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah. Clap clap clap x 1000 times


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Congrats!!

What what a relief it must be!!


----------

